
It Is Not Evil, Per Se, to Send Your Kids to Private School - jseliger
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-29/is-it-evil-to-send-your-kids-to-private-school-.html
======
philiphodgen
As a parent who faces a choice between semi-bad public schools (Pasadena, CA,
home of Caltech) or private schools, I find this debate amusing.

I think the authors of articles like these should declare, in the first
paragraph of the story, the number and ages of their children, and where they
go to school.

Three children, all teenagers, all in private school.

I'm not going to fuck up their lives with someone else's political agenda.

